# Remove furniture



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know how I can throw away bulky pieces of furniture, like sofas and couches?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dathrilla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how I can throw away bulky pieces of furniture, like sofas and couches?


Tell you what, instead of just throwing it all away, how about giving it to charity so others can make use of it?

Call these guys, they'll come and get it and give it to labourers and other people who need furniture - just give qa bit of cash towards their gas money, as it's a free service.

Home Page

I've used them in the past and it's a great idea.


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Tell you what, instead of just throwing it all away, how about giving it to charity so others can make use of it?
> 
> Call these guys, they'll come and get it and give it to labourers and other people who need furniture - just give qa bit of cash towards their gas money, as it's a free service.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your useful post.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot its a use full information.


----------

